# Helper Shoes?



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to put this thread but here goes...

Where we're working dogs it's not terribly level and on mornings like today it's a little wet, and because of that I finding my footing slips from time to time. So, I'm curious as to what type of shoes, or cleats people recommend? 

A friend advised a molded type with lots of cleats as opposed to the football/soccer(futbol! lol) types that have a limited number of hard metal/plastic cleats under them. I'm not sure why it makes a difference so I'm open to opinions and experiences wth either type.

Thanks!




And.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

In Europe the IPO decoys wear soccer cleats.

I have had alot of success with sketchers sport shoes that have lots of lil round nubby things under them.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Not a decoy, but soccer shoes with cleats have helped prevent me from grass skiing with a strong dog.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Are the cleats like:











Or














Does it make a damn bit of difference??






Andy.


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

I thought this thread was about shoes that protect a helper from an accidental bite to the foot. I think about such a product from time to time. One of the first bites I got was in the foot, very painful.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Sounds like you gotta be quicker on your feet David


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I overheard a discussion that too much grip _isn't desireable?_


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My concern with soccer cleats is always too much grip, which i why I don't wear them. Especially when doing suit work where I have already twisted my ankle badly from my foot getting stuck without even wearing cleats.

I have enough to think about without worrying about my feet sticking when I need them to swivel.

This is why I wear the ones with lots of nubbies. They are short. They dig in enough for some added grip, but they still slip when I need them to slip. Ofcourse, being able to slip means they will still slip when you don't want them to slip if the ground sucks. Sometimes better to fall down than to twist your ankle?


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Salomon Gore-Tex XCR shoes have a nice grip w/out cleats, your feet stay dry and you don't have to tie them.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My husband wore basic adidas soccer cleats when he was learning a bit of helper work and he liked them, but I think he said he would have preferred American football cleats for a little more ankle support.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I think it depends on what I am doing helper wise. For schutzhund I like a taller football cleat but for ring/suit work I like a much more low cut track/running type show with good grips but no real cleats.


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a Schutzhund helper and I wear the American Football cleats with "Rubber" cleats. I do not (and I don't allow the helpers I'm training to ) wear the cleats with hard plastic or metal cleats. When driving a dog hard it is easy to make a mistake and step on a foot. I don't want to break a dogs toe with the harder cleats. I love the football cleats and have never had a problem with footing with them...


Frank


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Anyone know what kind of shoes or boots KNPV decoys wear? They look like work boots but seem to have treads like turf cleats. 



Andy.


----------



## brian ward (Oct 25, 2007)

i've worn cleats before and things just didn't feel right  i was afraid of my feet sticking when the dog made contact and blowing a knee now i all i use are the flat soled puma's (makes everything nice and smooth)


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Well, I found a pair of soccer turf shoes on amazon for a good price, so I'm gonna give them a shot. I'll give a full review soon!  



Andy.


----------

